# Any word on when the limits will be increased ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I figured changing this would be really simple but its been close to 6 months now and its still not addressed.  

I am getting worried that they may never increase the 50 SL limit as in the latest release they now added a warning message that you have reached the 50 limit and need to go to the Prioritizer to delete something if you want to add anything new. 

This is new and why not just increase the limit instead of adding a new warning message ?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sure you've seen the theories floating around that stability issues may be related to the quantity of SL's a person has set. If there's a chance that that's the case, it would be foolish for D* to increase the SL limits before the stability issues are fixed. That's a lot of "if's", but a possible reason it hasn't been addressed yet.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been waiting for the same thing, Bobman. But like qwerty said, if they don't fix the stablity first I don't see any reason to increase the limit. Because all it will do is make it even slower and more lockups. I really want them to increase the prioritizer and the todo list limit, but they need to find the real issue.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Bobman said:


> I figured changing this would be really simple but its been close to 6 months now and its still not addressed.
> 
> I am getting worried that they may never increase the 50 SL limit as in the latest release they now added a warning message that you have reached the 50 limit and need to go to the Prioritizer to delete something if you want to add anything new.
> 
> This is new and why not just increase the limit instead of adding a new warning message ?


If you're talking about the message which reads "There is no room in the Prioritizer to schedule this request. You must delete an existing item to free space.", it's been there since the beginning.

I agree with your pessimism regarding removing this, and the 100 and 25 limits.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

ad301 said:


> it's been there since the beginning.


Before when adding SL #51 all it would do is nothing on my unit before this last update. No message nothing. Search back in the history here and you will see.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

ad301 said:


> If you're talking about the message which reads "There is no room in the Prioritizer to schedule this request. You must delete an existing item to free space.", it's been there since the beginning.


I don't doubt your statement that the message has been there from the beginning. But, I myself never observed it until after the recent 10B8 update. I don't suspect that my usage patterns have changed coincident with the new release. Instead, I think that--in my case--the message previously failed to appear when it should have.

I see two possible explanations. Either my system's control data had become corrupted or R15-500 units having identically numbered software releases may somehow contain somewhat different software. I prefer the former explanation. But, the variety of symptoms and reliability reported on this forum provide some support for the second, rather horrific explanation.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

I posted this message Nov 16th, here: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3469230&&#post3469230

"I found two different messages.

If you try to add a 51st item by autorecording a find, you come to a screen which says, "There is no room in the Prioritizer to schedule this request. You must delete an existing item to free space." There are two choices: "OK" and "Go to Prioritizer".

If you double click the record button on a program in the guide, to set up a series recording, you get a different, longer message, "There is no room in To Do List to schedule this program. To free space, press Select on Cancel Previous to cancel the lowest priority program. Note: You can select an alternate program to cancel in To Do List." Then it lists a "Previously scheduled autotune" and gives you the choice to "Cancel Previous" or "Don't Schedule". Cancel previous doesn't seem to work. It has the exact same effect as Don't Schedule."

If you guys were not seeing such messages, I have no idea why not.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Not on mine until this last release at least. I would know as I constantly try and add more than 50 SL's as I have 113 SP's on my R-10 and this limit on the R-15 is one of my biggest peeves. All that ever happened was nothing when you tried to add SL #51 before this last update on my R-15.

See this thread here in this forum dated 1/9/06.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50565&highlight=limit

"I finally maxed out and hit 50 SL's. When you try to add 51 nothing happens at all. No error screen, no screens saying your not allowed more than 50, nothing. "

and

"When you hit 50 SL's and try to add another its just sits there, no nothing, no warning message, nothing. So it does NOT add anything past 50 as you never even get to the SL confirmation OK screens."

This was posted back in January. Very strange but I guess expected from the R-15.:hurah:


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

It is kind of vexing that the box seems to act differently for different people. I'm sure that makes it much more difficult to diagnose and correct problems.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> It is kind of vexing that the box seems to act differently for different people. I'm sure that makes it much more difficult to diagnose and correct problems.


Thats one of the reasons that I hve questioned different hardware even in the same series (500 or 300). Just like our pc's software acts differently on our different hardware combo's.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

My newly installed replacement replacement unit is a model 500C. I haven't heard anyone else mention that model.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> My newly installed replacement replacement unit is a model 500C. I haven't heard anyone else mention that model.


It's the new Chrysler model , hopefully it's got a hemi :lol:


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> It's the new Chrysler model , hopefully it's got a hemi :lol:


Chrysler? Drat! I thought the _C_ stood for "corrected." :eek2:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I pretty much gave up on the R-15 "again" and dont even come here much anymore except to see if a new update is going around. Every update that comes offers little that actually fixes anything. Six plus months after release, the SL issue is hardly any better, it lockups the same places it used to, still has constricting limits, long pauses, etc....

After all these updates, I still have SL's that do not work correctly or show no shows when there are shows in the guide. Deleting SL's and reacreating them seems to have little to no effect. I still have to babysit the to do list or it will miss recording something or record every instance of the show.

Its almost like nothing was even changed in the last release except to add 30 second advance, XM screen save and a few error messages.

30 second advance, while nice, is much to slow and spending 15-20 seconds to slip compared to 4-5 seconds on my R-10 is way to slow. I can use the 3-4xFF and jumpback button much faster. The XM screen saver I dont need as I have a stereo connected and I just turn the TV off if I want to listen for a long period.

Just sad, real sad as I am a big supporter of the R-15 but its just taking too long and I dont think DirecTV's priorities are in the right order judging from what the last update contained.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

As I've written elsewhere in this forum, I believe that DTV will have to accomplish organizational change before they're able to deliver a working, reliable R15 software load. There's evidence that such changes have not yet occurred. So, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a quantum leap in reliability. Unless DTV is very inept [sic] and very lucky, this isn't likely to occur.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman,

Be sure to come back on June 1 for the "mid term grades" poll. Once again, DTV needs to know how everyone feels about their product after 6 months of fixing the problems. Should be interesting as like you, I like the concept of the R15 but the execution of that concept so far fails to live up to the hype IMHO.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I do like the features of the R-15 100x more than the DirecTivos but, its just not reilable, lockups the same places it did now after all these updates as it did when it was first released.

I went from 110+ SP's on my R-10, first to 50 SL's on the R-15 and then to 40 SL's to see if that made it operate any better. No difference at all that I noticed except I miss recording shows I enjoy.

I turned a blind eye and was trying to be very positive here the first few months and the first few updates but now at approx. six months and all these updates, its unacceptable.

I called DirecTV to turn off my R-15 yesterday and they kept trying to talk me out of it. Then when I refused, they gave me a 6 month credit for the service if I would keep it on. So its free for the next six months if I keep it on.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I set mine aside and monitor it by comparison. I want to move it back to the living room (and may for the summer) but I feel so uneasy about missing something I really want to see. I will most likely duplicate two schedules so if it flakes (see, I didn't say WHEN) I will still have the show on the other box. I just think 6 months+ is more than adequate time to repair what I thought would have been fixed prior to release.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Heck, I gave up on the R15 after just a _few weeks_. My hat is off to your collective patience.

I have thought since I got the R15 it was simply not ready for prime time. My opinion has not changed.

I have also thought that DTV would eventually get its "ducks in a row," eventually. Despite the fact that I will not use the R15 in its current state I still have not completely given up hope.

Nonetheless, I do still firmly believe that the R15 began its life as a pure NDS unit...and those NDS units have been out for a very long time with the vast majority of bugs that are reported here. Six months is nothing in the grand scheme when you take a step back and look at what happened here. If NDS still can not get things working elsewhere after six years or so...why would we think DTV could monkey around with their (NDS) software after six _months_ and have a stable DVR?


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

morgantown said:


> Heck, I gave up on the R15 after just a _few weeks_. My hat is off to your collective patience.
> 
> I have thought since I got the R15 it was simply not ready for prime time. My opinion has not changed.


I had done the same thing. I had given the R15 a few weeks to improve but quickly lost patience with it not performing as well as my UTV unit.

Although, the R15 does have some nice features, it would become a very nice DVR if only it worked as well as the UTV and Tivo units.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I still think that removing the limits will help more than they realize - the box wouldn't need to do nearly as much maintenance to add things to the TDL if it added them once a day and was done with it...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

....you need limits to prevent a unit from self destructing. We'll probably not see any limits changed until we see the R15 run reliably with > 20 SLs.


----------

